# Website parsen, die mit javascript zusammengebaut wird



## Fabse (16. Jan 2015)

Hi,

ich möchte eine kleine Anwendung schreiben, die nachher eventuell auch auf einem Android laufen soll. Und zwar gibt es eine "Echtzeitnachrichten-Seite" Jandaya
Diese würde ich gerne parsen, habe mir den Quellcode schon mit Firefox angeschaut, aber dort werden die Nachrichten über javascript eingebunden, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Aber es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben mit einem Java Programm an die Nachrichten zu kommen? Der Firefox interpritiert den Code ja auch richtig und zeigt mir Nachrichten an, diese muss ich dann doch auch rausziehen können? 

Wie kann ich da vorgehen?

Gruß

Fabian


----------



## Tobse (22. Jan 2015)

1. Möglichkeit: Den JavaScript Code direkt in deiner Anwendung ausführen, wie der Browser das macht. Das ist in der Theorie möglich, praktisch aber nicht umzusetzen.

2. Möglichkeit: Den JavaScript Code in Java übersetzen. Dein Java-Code macht also später genau das, was der JavaScript Code auch macht, im bezug auf das Abrufen von Nachrichten.
Wie du sie dann Anzeigst ist wieder eine andere Sache.


----------

